# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Kaspersky Antivirus

## Ultima Weapon

I like Kaspersky above all antivirus because of its best realtime protection & excellent signature detection & very good heuretics.


Other opinion on kaspersky are also welcomed

----------


## Sjoeii

Kaspersky is my favourite as well. not only for the facts mentioned but also for great support

----------

